# Nice spot.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Y'all.
Just wandering about in Cherbourg today and noticed quite a few campers enjoying a very nice spot beside the port.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Hi Y'all.
> Just wandering about in Cherbourg today and noticed quite a few campers enjoying a very nice spot beside the port.
> 
> Ray.


Ah to be in France again. Soon I hope!


----------

